
Show HN: Lockdown Situation in Different Countries - 1hakr
https://visalist.io/emergency/lockdown
======
1hakr
I took the data from UK foreign travel advice and US embassy website and
plotted the lockdown situation in across different countries. I have also
added * What is open and what is closed in each country like restaurants,
schools, transportation etc * Pandemic containment * Tourist Entry and travel
ban details * Coronavirus growth

